# Ernani



## theclassicalguy

I'm on a big Verdi kick these days and I'd like a new recording of Ernani. I used to have the Pavarotti/Sutherland/Bonynge one, but I got rid of it. I've seen it praised, but I didn't think Luciano or Dame Joan was having a very good day when they made it. Since it was at the end of Sutherland's career, there weren't the stratospheric high notes I was hoping for, and I'm one of those who thinks that if you've got the option to hit the high note, go for it.

At any rate, can anyone recommend a good Ernani to me? I'm big on completeness, so I'd like one without all the 'usual cuts' please. Thanks!


----------



## sospiro

theclassicalguy said:


> I'm on a big Verdi kick these days and I'd like a new recording of Ernani. I used to have the Pavarotti/Sutherland/Bonynge one, but I got rid of it. I've seen it praised, but I didn't think Luciano or Dame Joan was having a very good day when they made it. Since it was at the end of Sutherland's career, there weren't the stratospheric high notes I was hoping for, and I'm one of those who thinks that if you've got the option to hit the high note, go for it.
> 
> At any rate, can anyone recommend a good Ernani to me? I'm big on completeness, so I'd like one without all the 'usual cuts' please. Thanks!


I'm delighted to meet another Verdi fan. 

I think some of the best Verdi on CD is on the Philips label with conductor Lamberto Gardelli who recorded many of the earlier 'gallows' operas.

I only have two Ernani CDs, the Pavarotti & the Gardelli. I much prefer the Gardelli & I don't feel the need to get another.










You'll find my review of two Ernani DVDs here.


----------



## theclassicalguy

Thanks Annie! I recently bought I Due Foscari and I Masnadieri, both with Gardelli and I really like them both, so I'm sure this Ernani would be good. I'm getting into the 'gallows' operas lately and think they are really great stuff. The more I listen to Verdi, the more I like him, which is really saying something!


----------



## BalloinMaschera

Pavarotti is in better voice in a DVD Met Opera 1983 rendition alongside Leona Mitchell, Sherrill Milnes, Ruggero Raimondi- Levine at the podium

worth checking out


----------



## moonlitknight

This response is ten years after your initial question but here's my answer. The 1957 live Mitropoulos Ernani with Anita Cerquetti is teh ticket. I don't know for sure if it's cut at all. But it is stupendous and I think the single best version of Ernani ever recorded. Ernani is my least favorite of all Verdi operas but this is the one I listen to when I want to hear it. I prefer by a country mile I Lomabardi over Ernani in case you're interested. I hope this helps.


----------



## Granate

It's a Verdi Opera I'm fond of because of the plot rather than the music. After many years I finally was able to buy the Muti Scala recording. I failed to get the Met 56 Mitropoulos recording wih the almost the same cast as in the Florence performance. Both orders never got home. I started calling it the Cursed Opera.


----------



## jegreenwood

Granate said:


> It's a Verdi Opera I'm fond of because of the plot rather than the music. After many years I finally was able to buy the Muti Scala recording. I failed to get the Met 56 Mitropoulos recording wih the almost the same cast as in the Florence performance. Both orders never got home. I started calling it the Cursed Opera.


A few years back (pre-Warner) EMI released a box set of Verdi operas that included Muti's _Ernani_. Have not to my recollection given it a serious listen. Must do so.


----------



## SanAntone

I'm not sure if this one has been mentioned, probably has:

Carlo Bergonzi, Leontyne Price, Mario Sereni, Ezio Flagello, Thomas Schippers


----------



## SanAntone

The recording I've listened to most recently is this one ...

*Verdi*: _Ernani_
Pavarotti, Sutherland, Nucci, Burchuladze 
Bonynge | Welsh National Opera Chorus and Orchestra










... and while it has come under attack, for me, there is little with which to find fault.


----------



## Josquin13

Lamberto Gardelli's Ernani is a 1st choice, IMO. It is an early digital recording that was originally released by Hungaroton in 1982, & then reissued by Philips in 1996. I've never been disappointed with Gardelli's Verdi conducting. He's one of my 'go-to' conductors for Verdi operas.


----------



## starthrower

BalloinMaschera said:


> Pavarotti is in better voice in a DVD Met Opera 1983 rendition alongside Leona Mitchell, Sherrill Milnes, Ruggero Raimondi- Levine at the podium
> 
> worth checking out


He's in great voice! As is Sherrill Milnes and Leona Mitchell.


----------

